# Komplete Kontrol: VST articulations pre-mapped to specific CC#s don't actually move the slider when I move the knob



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 5, 2020)

I just bought the amazing Infinite Brass and I want to be able to control vibrato and flutter and such using the neat knobs on my S88 keyboard (leveraging IB's preassigned mappings, e.g., CC#16 = Flutter), but... no luck :(

Well, I _can _control this stuff from within the standalone Kontakt program, but not in Komplete Kontrol OR with KK or Kontakt within Studio 1.

---

After reading the Komplete Kontrol S88 manual, watching various videos, etc., here's what I've tried to do:

Loaded up Infinite Brass in KK. Sounds great! Mod wheel & volume strip work.
Clicked the MIDI icon on the top far right. Now I see all the knobs.
Clicked the lock icon so it's unlocked
Clicked the MIDI Learn dot next to that.
Renamed CC#16 "Flutter" and it shows up as "Flutter" on my keyboard screen (forebodingly, it shows "N/A" underneath that)
Right-clicked the Flutter slider and... lo and behold, it already shows that it's been assigned to CC#16!
Moving the cc16 on my keyboard moved the knob in KK, yay! Er, but it doesn't move the flutter slider :(
I also tried removing the MIDI automation and going through the learning process here ("Learn..." then click the 'Flutter' knob in KK and move the knob on my keyboard" but... nope, no dice).

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
(for the record, I wasn't able to map knobs to articulations with another non-NKS instrument, Sam's Signature Steinway)

Thanks in advance for your help here .

EDITED TO ADD:
Whoa. If I click the MIDI button on my keyboard, I am able to control articulations with knobs! But why can't I do this on the main ("Plugin") page, which lights up the instrument range, etc.


AAAAAAAAAAAAGH! But not when KK is within Studio One! :-(


----------



## Mornats (Oct 6, 2020)

Try having Komplete Kontrol open and in focus while recording. I had a problem in Reaper where I couldn't record automation from the knobs on my S61 unless KK was the active window (I'm on Windows 10). Sounds like your issue may be similar? Worth trying anyway!


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 6, 2020)

Hmm! Do you mean actually opening a separate standalone instance of KK? But how would that work if I have multiple instruments / multiple tracks? Would that then double up on memory/CPU usage? :o

Or did you mean just ensuring the KK window within S1 is at the forefront? (I've already tried that)


----------



## Mornats (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatAdamGuy said:


> Hmm! Do you mean actually opening a separate standalone instance of KK? But how would that work if I have multiple instruments / multiple tracks? Would that then double up on memory/CPU usage? :o
> 
> Or did you mean just ensuring the KK window within S1 is at the forefront? (I've already tried that)


Yeah, the latter. It worked for my issue with recording automation so thought it was worth a shot!


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 10, 2020)

Okay, I figured out the issue, but it makes me cry :(

Infinite Brass has all the articulation stuff established as _MIDI_ automation. Unfortunately, what's actually useful (at least for using Komplete Kontrol in S1) is _Host _automation.

And I can't find any way to copy from one to the other.
So that's... ~19 articulations, each established manually... across 26 different instruments.

The whole thing just puzzles me; surely there must be some shortcuts with this?


----------



## Mornats (Oct 10, 2020)

That sucks. Take a look at this video. I've not seen it all but from what I can gather Unity does some midi-magic between your DAW and your virtual instruments. No idea if it can help but worth watching. Plus the video author is active on here and is a great guy.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks, @Mornats, will have a look!


----------

